# +P+ 9mm ok in a Sp2009?



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I got some ammo today, Fiocchi 9mm +P+, but my manual doesnt say whether its ok to shoot this in the SIGProSP2009...I also have a Smith and Wesson and it says right in the manual not to use it.....I hope its ok because I put 30 rounds through it at the range.....gun worked flawless.:smt023 just dont want to do any damage to my baby....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's probably OK as long as you're not doing it regularly, but why use loads like that that cause premature wear and tear on your gun? Shot placement is what matters, not how hot the load is.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought that because I couldnt find anything else and thats what the range had....going through a dry spell around here with 9mm


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

From the Sig site...



> *Can I use +P or +P+? *
> 
> +P Ammo manufactured to SAAMI/CIP/NATO specs is fine to use as a defensive round or for occasional range use. Continual use of this round will make it necessary for more frequent service on the pistol. We do NOT recommend the use of any +P+ round. This may void your warranty.


http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/Faq.aspx


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

MonsterB said:


> I got some ammo today, Fiocchi 9mm +P+, but my manual doesnt say whether its ok to shoot this in the SIGProSP2009...*I also have a Smith and Wesson and it says right in the manual not to use it*.....I hope its ok because I put 30 rounds through it at the range.....gun worked flawless.:smt023 just dont want to do any damage to my baby....


If you bought a blender and it said "Warning, do not put your hand in blender when it is on".. would you go ahead and do it anyways? If it says not to do it in the manual... DON'T do it. Most modern pistols will handle it, but why run the risk of adding a chunk of slide steel to your face at a high rate of speed.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> If you bought a blender and it said "Warning, do not put your hand in blender when it is on".. would you go ahead and do it anyways? If it says not to do it in the manual... DON'T do it. Most modern pistols will handle it, but why run the risk of adding a chunk of slide steel to your face at a high rate of speed.


I guess I should have typed that more carefully...i actually only put that amo through my Sig, not the S&W....mike at the range (runs the counter) knows what kind of gun I use, and gave it to me, he just didnt mention it was +P+ and I didnt notice till I pulled it out near the end of my shooting time....I actually had the Sig manual with me and it didnt say anything about not using it, so thats why I asked here....with the amount of peeps on here I figured someone would know...when I got home and checked my S&W manual, and it said to NOT use it, I was a bit worried that I shouldnt use it in my Sig...my gun is kinda rare and its hard to find much info on it...


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not "rare", just out of production. More info on the SiGPro line HERE. Dr. Lunde is probably THE most knowledgable on this line of production from SiG.

As for +P or +P+ ammo, most SiG's can handle it. However, the increased pressure these rounds produce do attribute to increased friction/wear and tear on the firearm when used. Contributing to shortening the service life of parts like but not limited to recoil springs for instance, which is why most LE Deptartments that use such ammo on a regular basis have a "service life" of a predetermined round count before the weapon is "retired". I have a 1991 P226 with over 25k rounds through it and I still shot it at every range session I take it to. Most Department Issue firearms will never get close to such a round count primarily due to the ammo used/issued, though there are other factors.

If it's all you have, so be it. I would seek multiple sources for ammo including online as there are always deals to be had and it is becoming (regionally) more available than it recently has been. Putting a couple hundred rounds of it in a single session then using it as SD/HD ammo would not be my preferred route with over pressure ammo. YMMV, but that is your choice and not mine.

BTW, most every firearm commercially available to civilians will generally NOT be rated to fire over pressure ammunition, ever. In this litigeous society we live in, it's just the way things are. They will be rated and generally recommended to accept standard factory loads. Handloads are a whole other can of worms that I will not open in this thread.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Growler...


----------

